# Hobby 2006 replacement decals around base of vehicle



## spread

Hi, a great forum for Hobby fans, of which we are, on our second !

The 2000 and 2001 vans had a brill engine, sadly she has gone to France to live now !
Our replacement is a 2006 fml 700, Question,,, has anyone attempted to replace any , or all the low light blue decal around the base of the van its a stick on material, not sprayed ! ?
Is it safe to have sprayed ? or do we live with it,
Going to test out Morocco this winter, will be in Puerto Santa Marie (Cadiz) very late Nov, and moving twds ferry, 1 dec onwards, anyone else going ?

Spread.


----------



## coppo

Can't see why not.

We have just had a couple of decals taken off around both side windows and painted on instead.

Paul.


----------



## Kev1

We have a 2000 750
Love it
Love the decals


Kev and Sue


----------



## spread

*hobby decals*

thanks for replys! the 2006 doesnt have the 'sails and sun' decals, the base line about 500mm deep around the van LHS and RHS in light blue is stick on, not a sprayed application !, anyone replaced these Cheers, Spread.


----------



## jackeen

*Hobby decals*

Hi Spread
I've got an '06 Hobby T600FC. Had an argument with a line of traffic cones on the M20 last year & lost! All damage to panels was repaired, not replaced as promised by insurance assesor & the scratches on the decals were buffed which was not a very good job despite a promise that all the decal would be replaced. Apparently they are easily sourced locally.
jackeen


----------



## kenny

*hobby*

I have a 700 from goeuropean they are very good getting most parts for hobby mine got damaged they put new ones on they do not spray to the same kenny


----------



## helen23

hiya, i have a 2005 hobby750...with the light blue decals... does anyone know where i can buy replacement stickers? mine are scratched :evil:


----------



## Mashy

*Hobby replacement decals*

I would not bother trying to order from Hobby. Instead look for a local "signwriter" or commercial vehicle painter with the equipment and people to apply livery to trucks etc.
Most use high quality vinyl and they are able to cut almost any shape, picture etc and can match most colours. They would be less expensive than Hobby and easier to deal with.
I know people in my area (Peterborough) if required.
Mashy


----------



## helen23

thanks mashy, never thought of that!


----------



## rexos

*Decals, Hobby 750*

After a neighbour clipped our front left wing, had body work done and blue/metallic strip sorted, also rear valence sprayed. Can't tell the difference. 
Paul Clark of Horncastle, body shop.
Really pleased.


----------

